# Hard to Find Parts (Rear Window Latch)



## alex698 (Feb 20, 2011)

I've noticed there are a few hard to find parts for these trucks. I have a two piece sliding rear window and I'm looking for the latch that keeps it closed, mine was broken when I got it. If anybody has one or knows where I can get one I would appreciate it. Thanks





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you get get them (oem) online for about $16


----------



## alex698 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks, is it called the "lock" on the oem parts sites, or is it something else?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

yeah, I think they do call it a lock, I found a oem # 79724-25w00


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

try this link.
Nissan Parts Department - Your Official Source for Nissan Parts - Accessories - Information


----------



## alex698 (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks to both of you, i think that's it so i'll order it


----------



## stink (Jan 16, 2011)

I went to a pull-your-own yard and got the whole window for 15$. Took me 15 min. to replace!


----------



## alex698 (Feb 20, 2011)

unfortunately the yard we have here doesn't have any and the place that pulls parts for you has one but they won't sell me just the latch, i would have to buy the whole window for $150


----------



## stink (Jan 16, 2011)

Thats insane! I could go to a local yard, pull the part, and mail it to you for less. I hope you told him were to go and what to do when he got there!


----------



## alex698 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ya, it's pretty ridiculous. I told him there was no was I'm doing that and hung up. There aren't a lot of nissan parts available here so my only hope for pretty much everything is to have it shipped.


----------



## 4X4 (Nov 2, 2010)

Check Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market

they have everything, granted it's networked junk yards. Fair prices on everything too. I bought a transmission for 180 plus shipping. It works great too btw!

Just look around, you'll be surprised at what you find!


----------



## Landlockt (Mar 5, 2011)

4X4 said:


> Check Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market
> 
> they have everything, granted it's networked junk yards. Fair prices on everything too. I bought a transmission for 180 plus shipping. It works great too btw!
> 
> Just look around, you'll be surprised at what you find!


4X4- Thanks for the tip on the website. I found a couple of parts I needed.


----------



## 4X4 (Nov 2, 2010)

@Landlockt

No problem, I enjoy helping others. I've found soo much information on this forum it's not even funny! The best thing is everyones friendly and quick to respond.. I'm happy to answer any question that I have the knowledge to do so. 

Thanks again for everyone here!


----------



## bloodredzx (Mar 10, 2011)

can a 88 300zx front bumper fit on 87 300zx?


----------



## Dymond Jim (Mar 11, 2011)

@alex698

I have a solid back window if you want to change it...I will let it go for $50 + shipping...I do not need it...my extended cab is a walk-thru,and I have been carrying the window around for a few years now,and it just keeps getting in the way...


----------



## alex698 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Dymond Jim but I want to try to keep the sliding window. I like having that feature but if I decide to go with the solid I'll see if you still have it.


----------

